# vnstat

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich logge scon seit lange Zeit mit vnstat meinen Traffic mit.

Also vnstat macht jede Stunde über einen cronjob ein update.

Normal empfange ich wesentlich mehr Daten als ich sende.

Nur letztens hatte ich 4GB gesendet und 4GB empfangen.

Obwohl das Nutzungsverhalten na meinem PC war so wie immer.

Und nein ich betreibe keine Filesharing Programme.

Wie und warum habe ich 4GB gesendet und auch empfangen?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Treborius

was ist das denn fürn rechner?

ich kapier die ganze frage nicht, handelt es sich um normalen http traffic?

bei einem router ist so ein verhalten völlig normal, der 

sendet ja alles empfangene sofort weiter

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Treborius,

ein ganz normaler Laptop (für Produktiveinsatz).

Der hängt über WLAN an einem Router ja.

Das ganze ist im normalen Betrieb also Surfen usw.. entstanden.

Auch wenn ich Filme oder Serien über das Internet schaue habe ich normal im

Log stehen das ich 400 MB empfangen habe und 50 MB gesendet.

Auch bei 4GB müsste ich nur 200MB gesendet haben.

Jetzt sind aber 4GB gesend und 4GB empfangen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

